# In Praise of Sunscreen and Wide Brimmed Hats



## Jumper (May 19, 2008)

Routine medical with my GP last Wed in Toronto revealed a spot near my ear needed the attention of a dermatologist-to make a long story short basal cell skin cancer, which I had out the next day and then made it to the rink in time for my hockey game, stitches and all.

No doubt due to excess sun exposure during my military career, and perhaps exposure to smoke canisters during my year as a demo jumper. Anyways, not the spreading kind, and usually due to too much sun. 

Folks wear some sunscreen and if possible a wide brimmed floppy or hard hat when outdoors on the job.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Jun 1, 2008)

Glad to hear you're OK. Yep, I noticed that I was getting little moles popping up in areas too exposed to the sun, so I have fashioned a flap attachment and brim for my helmet. Now my neck and nose are fine and I feel better when I have to be in the direct sun down here where it's already hitting 100. I have always worn longsleeve shirts while I climb, so sunburn was never a problem on my arms, but one's ears, neck and other areas need protection, too. Stay safe!


----------



## Pete M (Jun 3, 2008)

first post - so hi all...and great site -been doing loads of reading over past few days.

Same happened to mate of mine - spot thing on bottom lip been there for couple of years, wouldn't go away. Finally went to docs recently - beginnings of skin cancer caused by sunburn. Had a choice of either freezing it off (which would leave him looking like the elephant man for a few weeks), cutting out, or applying some sort of ointment to it every day to sort of burn it out I guess. Opted for the latter. The perils of being a freckly ginger and spending whole life working outdoors without the requisite protection!

Me, I'm a slaphead and have to cream up my nut when the sun comes out. Recently taken to when cutting stuff, and a hat when just in the sun generally, and not seen a single bit of sunburn - mind you, I seem to be fortunate in that I never seem to burn anyway.


----------

